# Why can't you just bypass affected tissue in major hemorrhages?



## DragonClaw (Feb 3, 2021)

Pretend this is an arm and my anatomy is okay.  

So supposing a large vessel got a lac, why can't we just reroute the blood with some needles and tubing and bypass effected areas?

I know ischemia following hypoxia is a concern,  but isn't that the same if we don't stop the bleeding?

I know in complex injuries that involve a lot of layers and vessels this probably isn't feasible,  but I guess for the occasional moderate case?

Probably a dumb idea,  but it's been floating around in my head enough that I'd like someone to dismantle it.


----------



## E tank (Feb 3, 2021)

Surgeons do that every day.


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 3, 2021)

E tank said:


> Surgeons do that every day.


Okay but why not us in the field?

Especially when transport time is longer,  like rural areas?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 3, 2021)

Take a cooked spaghetti noodles.  Cut it in half.  And using pliers for hands stitch it back together in the back of a truck going down a washboard road.  Oh and covered in butter!


----------



## E tank (Feb 3, 2021)

DragonClaw said:


> Okay but why not us in the field?
> 
> Especially when transport time is longer,  like rural areas?


Because you need anesthesia, sterile fields, surgical instruments, assistants and a surgeon to do what you're talking about. This should give you some idea of the technical realities:


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 3, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Take a cooked spaghetti noodles.  Cut it in half.  And using pliers for hands stitch it back together in the back of a truck going down a washboard road.  Oh and covered in butter!


Mmmm delicious patients are the best


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 3, 2021)

E tank said:


> Because you need anesthesia, sterile fields, surgical instruments, assistants and a surgeon to do what you're talking about. This should give you some idea of the technical realities:



Nvm the fact that 3 doctors are in this video opening credits  shows me I underestimated what it takes


----------



## DragonClaw (Feb 3, 2021)

I guess in my head I had it as two large bore needles/catheters,  tegaderms and some tubing. 🤷‍♀️


----------

